# Verfallsdatum bei Toner?



## tittli (15. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen Brother DCP-7030 Laserdrucker gekauft. Das Gerät bietet wirklich ein starkes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.
Nach wochenlangem Dauerdrucken wird jetzt aber angezeigt, dass die Tonerkassette bald leer ist. Ich muss mich also nach entsprechendem Ersatz umsehen.
Da ich solche Sachen grundsätzlich im Netz bestelle und immer versuche, die Porto-Kosten niedrig zu halten, würde es natürlich Sinn machen, gleich mehrere zu kaufen.
Nur hab ich im Netz gelesen, dass die Dinger ein Verfallsdatum haben und zu Verklumpungen führen können bei der Lagerung.

Was meint ihr? Und wenn ja, wie lange wird es dauern, bis eine Tonerkassette nicht mehr brauchbar wird?

vielen Dank für die Antworten!

Gruss

Hat hier wirklich niemand eine Ahnung?


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo!



tittli hat gesagt.:


> Nur hab ich im Netz gelesen, dass die Dinger ein Verfallsdatum haben und zu Verklumpungen führen können bei der Lagerung.


Die Betonung liegt auf "können".
Es ist wie mit Lebensmitteln --> Mindesthaltbarkeit.
Bei entsprechender Lagerung ist der Toner auch länger "haltbar".
Die grössten Feinde eines Toners sind Feuchtigkeit und Wärme.
Ersteres ist nicht ganz so gravierend, da die Kartuschen ja quasi luftdicht eingeschweisst sind (bzw. sein sollten).



tittli hat gesagt.:


> Und wenn ja, wie lange wird es dauern, bis eine Tonerkassette nicht mehr brauchbar wird?


Eine Garantie wird Dir niemand geben können.
Schliesslich hängt es auch davon ab wie "frisch" der Toner ist und wie lange er z.B. im Hafen im Container auf den Weitertransport gewartet hat.
Solange Du ihn aber nicht grad an der Heizung oder anderen Wärmequellen lagerst, sollte ein Jahr locker drin sein.

Bedenke auch dass ein neuer Drucker i.d.R. nur ein "Starter-Kit" enthält..... im Falle Deines Toners heisst es also dass die 1. Kartusche nicht vollständig gefüllt ist/war.
Eine neue Kartusche wird also für mehr Ausdrucke reichen..... es sei denn Du kaufst ein Starter-Kit nach. 
Achte also auf die angegebene Seitenleistung. 

Ich würde mir nur 2 Kartuschen bestellen..... eine für sofort und eine als Reserve.
Wenn die 1. leer ist, nehme ich die 2. und weiss ungefähr wie lange ich noch Zeit für die Nachbestellung habe.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

